# Troy Bilt 2620 or toro 724



## Ryanc91 (Jan 24, 2016)

So I bought the Troy-Bilt 2620 on Sunday after a big storm for $799 plus the lowes service plan for $99. After reading reviews I'm not sure this is the machine I want to be $900+ into. I'm thinking of returning it and grabbing the toro snowmaster 724. I like the Troy-Bilt so far but I want a reliable machine and I'm not sure which way to go on this. Let me know your opinion guys!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you're putting those two up against each other I'd stick with the Troy (MTD). They aren't the same quality (I have one) as a Toro but it will get the job done and they're reliable. Just need to do the maintenance on it.

IMHO, a Troy two stage beats a Toro wannabe 2 stage any day.

:2cents:


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

The Troy-Bilt is fine the Toro is a bit better. I have both brands. Are you able to return the T-B ???


----------



## Ryanc91 (Jan 24, 2016)

I should be able to still, I believe it's a 30 day refund. Is it worth the swap? Id be downgrading 2 inches on the bucket size. Honestly if it's a wash of a swap I'll keep the Troy, the machine seems great. Only flaw is the reverse is so **** slow


----------



## ultimatejimmy (Jan 24, 2016)

> Only flaw is the reverse is so **** slow


The Snowmaster doesn't have reverse, but it doesn't need it since it is so light. I can't say I've seen the Troy, but I have the Snowmaster and it is a well made, nimble machine. I haven't been able to fully put it through its paces, but the videos from out east seem to show it can handle pretty much anything.


----------



## Bolens93 (Nov 24, 2015)

Ryanc91 said:


> I should be able to still, I believe it's a 30 day refund. Is it worth the swap? Id be downgrading 2 inches on the bucket size. Honestly if it's a wash of a swap I'll keep the Troy, the machine seems great. Only flaw is the reverse is so **** slow


If I'm not mistaking the machines, your comparison is not apples to apples, that being the 724 is one stage and 2620 is a two. 
If it were 726 vs 2620...I'd go 726
I would stick with the TB two stage, though you know your needs more than anyone


----------



## Ryanc91 (Jan 24, 2016)

Sticking with the Troy Bilt. Plan on adding an atv with a plow to the stable as well


----------

